# Senior Quantity Surveyor looking to move to Canada from London



## grayoung12 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a Senior Quantity Surveyor with 16 years experience, currently working for a large Main Contractor in London and I am in the process of seeking employment in Canada.

I am new to this site and looking for a few helping hands! 

Firstly, do any of you know of any companies recruiting in this sector?

Could you recommend which agencies/job boards I should be looking at?

I also have a family that will be coming with me. At this stage we are open to working/moving to any region. Any tips on locations, schooling, visas, etc from this aspect would be gratefully received.

Many thanks to you all in advance,

G


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

Quantity Surveying is more related to cost consultancy and cost planning here, I can give you some advice and some contact names if you want to message me offline. None of the construction management or General Contractors we work with use PQS's so you have to look at the Project Management or Cost Consultancy companies.

Your best bet is to look at Alberta or Saskatchewan which are the provinces which are booming.

Are you RICS? You could look at the RICS Americas for some help as well.


----------

